# Ezjail + zfs problem.



## wassup (May 29, 2012)

This is my first post here, so I'd like to welcome you all. 

Straight to the point - I've got problems with ezjails not starting during the boot time (zfs system). I can extract the following errors from dmesg:


```
pid 1260 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 1349 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 1442 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 1521 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 1592 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 1663 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
pid 1741 (jail), uid 0: exited on signal 11
```
The odd thing is that after logging in and starting ezjail by hand: 


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ezjail start
```
everything gets up without any problem. System version is: 


```
FreeBSD dupaorangutana 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #1: Tue May 29 21:24:25 CEST 2012
root@dupaorangutana:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DUPA_KACZKI  amd64
```
Certainly, rc.conf is set correctly. What can be an issue here?


----------



## gkontos (May 30, 2012)

There was a recent change in 9-STABLE which probably affects you. You can try the patch for now until it gets MFC 

Link: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-May/067662.html


----------



## wassup (May 30, 2012)

Indeed, sir, you're 100% correct. Thank you very much for your help - the problem has been solved.

Btw. Great articles on zfs.


----------

